# Warre Hive - package installation



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I like most of your method, except I think it might work better to just place the queen cage on the bottom of the hive...the bees can still get to her, and that way they're the least likely to build crazy comb around her cage....other than that, sounds great  (P.S. if you look through the Warre Hive Forum, HoneyintheRox posted a vid. of her first Warre install)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem with a queen cage on the bottom is cold weather can cause them to cluster above and abandon her. If you don't get any cold weather it might work fine, but if you do get cold weather she can end up dead. Maybe in VA you're past that...


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks for the input. Michael - good idea - I hadn't thought about the temperatures. I should be installing in temperatures ranging from lows of 55 - to highs of 77.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Here what I did and i live in Wisconsin.
https://plus.google.com/photos/1115...585819324794068583/albums/5734418000927130193


----------

